# SALE - 2nd Quality Martell Gyuto



## Dave Martell (Dec 15, 2014)

OK folks, I have a knife to sell that just about kicked my ass and I want it gone! :dazed:










What's the deal? I reworked every aspect of this knife at least three times making this the longest knife build yet and I'm sick of looking at it. The knife is functionally well but aesthetically it has some issues. Let me explain.....

The handle is solid buffalo horn and easily the most difficult material that I've used on a handle to get finished just right. It's like working on a rock made of hair. Some belts and sandpaper work it easily and undercut it while other types don't undercut but don't move it at all - so damn strange. The horn fought me hard - VERY hard. 

The bolster is something different for me, I went with nickle silver and decided to challenge myself even more (what was I thinking?!?!?!?) by pinning it vs attaching it over the tang. I was hoping to finally prove to myself that I could do this for a full tang knife if need be. Anyway, during my little experiment two things occurred that I was surprised to see. See below for details. 

Then came time to do a final finish on the blade (post maker's mark application) and while doing this step my finishing belt broke and caused damage to the blade (ripped the heal off) and scratched the blade. Yeah I wasn't happy at all. Then to add to the disaster I had to get a new finishing belt which is many moons away from doing what the old worn belt would do so my final finish process is jacked. 

Hell even taking the pictures of this knife proved to be a painful experience, it took 5 sessions to capture the awful pictures I'm showing here.





Here's the issues with this knife....


1. Left side of the bolster has an exposed pin showing through. I have no idea why it's like this but from what I can see the hole looks oblong to the roundness of the pin. This is strange because I had all of the pins looking great and well blended into the bolster but after refinishing the handle for the 3rd (or 4th) time (stupid buffalo horn!) this pin popped up. It just gets worse the more I try to make it go away so I've given up trying.


2. Right side of the bolster has 3 or 4 little pitted looking spots where there was voids in the nickle silver bar left from casting. This, like the pin mentioned previously, exposed itself after additional refinishing work was being done because of the stupid buffalo horn! 


3. In messing with the bolster (see #1 & #2 above) I somehow managed to scratch the blade lightly in some spots. This likely came from the gloves I was wearing while handling the blade. I never do this, NEVER, I always handle the blade wrapped in tape, but in this case I had taken the tape off when I noticed a problem with the (stupid!) buffalo horn. 


4. Now for the kicker (oh yeah there's more), the buffalo horn seems to expand and contract with temperature changes. I've seen the pin being flush and then slightly proud of the horn and then flush again and back and forth many times. It's not always when I'm working on the handle either, it just moves from sitting. I don't feel that this is drastic or reason to expect a failure but I'm concerned that it may move even more over time and what this could mean. Because of this I sealed the horn with a polymerizing oil to keep moisture out but like I said I think it's a temperature thing more than moisture. Too bad because the horn has a great look and feel to it, some light streaking on the top and bottom with lighter bands on the sides.




I attached several pictures (below) that I believe show the knife and it's issues accurately. Note - there's no pictures showing the light scratches on the blade - this is impossible to shoot - it's almost impossible to see in person but I'm mentioning it for full disclosure anyway. 


Knife - Martell 240mm western hidden tang gyuto in O-1 @ Rc 60-61 with buffalo horn handle, nickel silver bolster & pin

Terms of Sale - *Sold "As Is" - "2nd Quality" - Please look at all photos carefully and ask any questions that you may have before committing to purchase - I don't want to see this knife again.*

Price - *$475* (CONUS shipping included - will pro-rate for international)


Please PM me if interested. 

Thanks for looking,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 15, 2014)

PS - I'd love to hear about what you guys think of the look of this. Just curious what everyone thinks mostly about the bolster.


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 15, 2014)

I really like the look of the Bolster, the whole package actually.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 15, 2014)

My call is sexy, but a bit too formal for my tastes. I like the bolster as well and it too works with the 'formal' theme.

Someone is going to get a sweet deal on this one!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow. I love this Dave. I think the imperfections make it even better. Really wish I was in a position to buy.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 15, 2014)

I personally love the look of the knife, and I have often been a proponent of less bling in knives. Black with class is my preference, and I think you got it right. It is simple and sleek. My only gripe would be that with solid black buffalo horn, a high polished linen micarta would be just as good and the material wouldn't be as finicky. 

With that said, I am actually looking at black buffalo horn for my next knife, but I wanted black with white streaks in it to give some contrast. I might rethink that now though. 

k.


----------



## ShaggySean (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree with knerd. The blemishes make this knife amazing. A truly great piece bit I understand it takes an outside eye to see potential sometimes great work regardless of what you think. Thanks for sharing, unfortunately it's the holidays so no funds available, cause I'm on the market for a western


----------



## brianh (Dec 15, 2014)

Love it. Like a knife in a tux.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 15, 2014)

The idea for the bolster and black handle came from the unfortunate customer who's been waiting patiently forever for this knife. It was all his vision and I hate to sell it but I can't give him anything but the best. 

I really appreciate all the comments guys, thanks.


----------



## Miles (Dec 15, 2014)

Dave, if I had the coin I'd totally grab this one!


----------



## Matus (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like the knife gave you quite a less  Anyhow - I think the result looks great - very elegant IMO.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 16, 2014)

It's one if the nicer pieces I've seen. I love the simplicity.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I like it myself but you never know what other people think. 

Even though this knife kicked my ass good I learned a lot from working it so overall I'm glad to have done it but yeah I do wish it was closer to the goal so that I could have fulfilled the order. 

Now I just hope that someone will take it home. LOL


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 17, 2014)

Price Drop - *$425 

*Please don't make me keep looking at this.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 17, 2014)

Love that buffalo horn handle...can't say anything that's not already been said...just fantastic. GLWS.


----------



## heldentenor (Dec 17, 2014)

I was the original customer for this knife, and asked Dave to do a couple of things he hasn't done before. To my eye, the nickel silver bolsters and buffalo horn handle came out really well for Dave's first time doing either of these, but Dave's a perfectionist and beat himself up over the smallest details. He wants to make me another gyuto that's literally flawless, but at a certain level, some minor blemishes give this a bit of character.

I don't want to "hog the ball," though, as I know that many people have been waiting to get their hands on a Martell knife for awhile. So here's the deal: if any of you wants to take this baby home at an insane price, get in touch with Dave by 6PM eastern today. You can add the only buffalo horn handle Dave is ever going to make to your collections. If not, I'm claiming this baby and adding a Martell slicer to my collection as well. 

Clock is ticking, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 17, 2014)

*SOLD*


----------



## jimbob (Dec 17, 2014)

Good, had me calculating!


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 17, 2014)

I think it looked really nice, Dave, second or not!


----------

